# BFP FOR ME, YOU CAN DO IT TOO GIRLS.



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi quick profile had 3 attempts of i.u.i. had no faith whatsoever but went along for 3rd try anyway. The first two times i did everything by the book relaxed, eat Brazil nuts, drank pineapple juice. the lot. 

On the 3rd attempt my dog was very ill so i was tatally stressed i did nothing by the book to be honest my dog was my 1st priority but i went along for treatment anyway as it was my last try. Two weeks later i did a HPT and to my disbelieve got   the next day i went to see the doctor he confirmed it. The day after my baby dog passed away.    So as you animal lovers can imagine i was totally devastated. Took me two weeks to take it in that i was having a baby, although i still can't believe it. 

What i am trying to say is don't give up i waited 3 years didn't think it would work for me, 
But girls the conclusion that i came too is it doesn't matter if you eat Brazil nuts, or take two weeks of work after I.U.I. It will happen when nature will allow it too. One day it will happen for you all, frustrating i know, it's just a waiting game, but time will bring you what you all have been praying for.

Best of luck to you all.xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic news pal-well done!!                     

There are a few of us (well quite a lot now) who know it can work! 

So sorry fod the loss of your dog-even a BFP can't take away from the pain of losing a member of the family. 

Sit back and enjoy the next 36 weeks and look forward to life beyond that!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS​
I too did everything by the book only for it not to work, we made Myles on holiday in Egypt, after a bottle of 'bollinger' and a week of not speaking to each other.

It took 74 days to discover he was there but was an excellent suprise!

I had to have my beautiful bengal fur baby put down a few weeks ago, its so horrid isn't it?!

Take care x
Oink and piglet x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Pal

Fab news hun        ! Congrats hun.

So sorry for your loss, pets mean so very much to us and it is a real tough and sad one to deal with.

Come and join the BFP thread - we'd love to have you with us hun http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60695.105.html

ENJOY every precious moment! 

To all you Girls *it can and will happen!* 
One moral of Pal's story is to try to detatch (easier said than done, but both of mine worked when i never thought it would, 1st time, so I was not focussing on it too much) - it sometimes happens when the pressure is off.

Hope to see more of you BFP ladies soon.   

Love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Pal,

Congratulations on your BFP!!!! Come & join us on the BFP thread!!

Have a happy & healthy 9 months,

Minkey x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS PAL! It's great to hear good news    I hope everything goes swimmingly for you.

Oink - your post made be laugh!  

So sorry to hear about the pets though. I know how you both feel and it's devastating isn't it?

Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Pal 

That absolutely GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 and take good care of yourself...I wish you the best 9 months  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

pal firstly i would just like to say a huge                   I bet your on   at the moment. I am at the end the of my first week of having had iui last week on the 28th july, so i still have one more week left before i know if its worked or not. Take care i shall keep you posted love nicky     . Ps once again      .


----------

